# shooting setting birds



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Is it legal to shoot a setting bird? I have a bet with a friend he says it is legal. I was taught it was immoral and we just did not do it legal or not. I can not find any info in the tp&w handbook. Thanks for any info


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

It is legal. We never did it ether.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think most realize it is unsportmanlike and unethical.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Top-H2O 2110 said:


> I think most realize it is unsportmanlike and unethical.


Unless nobody is watching.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I have never duck hunted in Arkansas but from what I hear they make it more challenging on the "front end" by forcing them to call them good enough to actually sit in the decoys before they shoot. I thought I saw this on a duck hunting TV show filmed in Stuttgart and the attitude was anybody can shoot them in the air...let's see if you are good enough to get them to actually land.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

You had better shoot Blue quail on the ground or you most probably will never kill one.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

100% legal, ethics is a pretty broad term used...some may say, I would rather shoot a bird with the landing gear down, and get a clean kill. Rather than pass shooting them and wouding the bird to die later on???

I try not to pass shoot(sky bust)...I popped them when they are set and ready(committed), or within range taking a look or second look at the dekes.

"let's see if you are good enough to get them to actually land." That is the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

It's also unsportmanlike & unethical to pepper decoys and Mojos when you pull an Arkansas. Like some people on here have done. hwell:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've been guilty of making a skillet shot or 2, I have no idea how many mallards I've shot with orange showing along with 'I don't know how many' Mottled ducks, Grays and others we've sat in the deeks without firing a shot, you can't beat live decoys...WW


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

If you're including dove, it is illegal to shoot them off of a power line.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

JDS said:


> If you're including dove, it is illegal to shoot them off of a power line.


Where do you see that? I would only think that would be the case if you are shooting across a property line, over a roadway, or from a roadway (which is illegal anyway).


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Its not illegal at all.... I let birds land in our dekes all the time, especially when others are working.... When they all get lit, we jump usually them. Alot of times, we will let all the birds come in until the last group, shoot those backpeddling, then pick out our other targets on rounds 2 and 3.

Its hard to pass up a shot with 2 greenheads lined up.... and I actually wont pass it up....

When they are feet down, toes up... they might as well be sitting still on the water anyway.

Anybody who gives you hell for making a skillet shot is just mad because they didnt pull the trigger before you did.. lol


Decoy damage is the kicker though. No birds can be shot while actually in the decoys on our trips... Gear is way too expensive.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone needs to ******* a duck every now and then ...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Most of us have taken the occasional skillet shot.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Do you get your deer running before you shoot them from under the feeder? Just sayin.......


----------



## Dull Hook (Aug 11, 2005)

I always wait until they stop swimming!!!


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Whitecrow said:


> Do you get your deer running before you shoot them from under the feeder? Just sayin.......


Ditto


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Where do you see that? I would only think that would be the case if you are shooting across a property line, over a roadway, or from a roadway (which is illegal anyway).


Turns out you are right. I had been told that it was illegal by a local Game Warden, but it turns out that he was referring to power lines that are on a roadway, or right of way. If you have land that has power lines running through it, apparently it is legal, (still does seem very wise though). Learned something new today, thanks.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL.....I get a good laugh when the Hunters with a Halo start chirpping!!!!...Oh, I would never do something like that , I was taught to always be respectful to the animals after they are killed....I would never make a skillet shot,,that is so unprofessional and very unethical.....Bwaaaaa-haaaaaaaaa-haaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! What a load.... If you've never made a skillet shot, or say you haven't.....you one lying sumbeach....LOL....Hell yeah, you can blast em out of the tree's....


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

TYRA said:


> LOL.....I get a good laugh when the Hunters with a Halo start chirpping!!!!...Oh, I would never do something like that , I was taught to always be respectful to the animals after they are killed....I would never make a skillet shot,,that is so unprofessional and very unethical.....Bwaaaaa-haaaaaaaaa-haaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! What a load.... If you've never made a skillet shot, or say you haven't.....you one lying sumbeach....LOL....Hell yeah, you can blast em out of the tree's....


I agree with TYRA...if it moves blast it to Kingdom Come. Don't give us that load of **** with the Holier Than Thou Rhetoric. Used to blast em outta the trees everytime to fill the Skillet.

Biggie


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

only thing I have a problem with is people shooting into a mass of geese on the ground. About as low life as it gets.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

if you hunt mallards you want them spread out, wings spread, head up feet down, and close as you can get ,one so you get the rush of up close and personal ,two knowing you fooled them into thinking they were safe ,third, you want your ducks to see you rite before... 2-3 ft off the water is where i want um ,so if i miss they have to splash down then jump up, alot more time to shoot. if they land unoticed , we jump them and shoot, but have skillet shot them before, legally.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> only thing I have a problem with is people shooting into a mass of geese on the ground. About as low life as it gets.


rifles x2


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

TYRA said:


> LOL.....I get a good laugh when the Hunters with a Halo start chirpping!!!!...Oh, I would never do something like that , I was taught to always be respectful to the animals after they are killed....I would never make a skillet shot,,that is so unprofessional and very unethical.....Bwaaaaa-haaaaaaaaa-haaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! What a load.... If you've never made a skillet shot, or say you haven't.....you one lying sumbeach....LOL....Hell yeah, you can blast em out of the tree's....


I could swear it's illegal to shoot a turkey out of it's roost, but otherwise, yep, blast away.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

We used to fish the Deep Hole and them Little Duckies would get too quiet. You'de here the loud crack of a .223 and them Duckies wood all get up. Then the blastin commenced... 12 guage after 12 guage. *Blam...Blam...Blam* they'd be flyin sideways over our heads!

Biggie


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I wish everyone would shoot their ducks on the water. We'd get a lot better decoying action since folks wouldn't be skybusting and educating them constantly. It's a lot easier to determine what is in good range when they are swimming. Plus you save a lot of meat. All of the pellets go to the head, wings, back instead of where the meat is.

For me, it's more fun to watch ducks work than to shoot em, since shootin em is the easy part. But I do love to eat em. If I can get em to land, all the watchin is done while they are on approach. That's all the good watchin I'm gonna get. Only thing left is to kill em for the table. 20 yards swimmin, 20 yards jumpin up, matters not to me just a dead bird on the strap. One of em won't have holes all through the breast though.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

capn said:


> I wish everyone would shoot their ducks on the water. We'd get a lot better decoying action since folks wouldn't be skybusting and educating them constantly. It's a lot easier to determine what is in good range when they are swimming. Plus you save a lot of meat. All of the pellets go to the head, wings, back instead of where the meat is.
> 
> For me, it's more fun to watch ducks work than to shoot em, since shootin em is the easy part. But I do love to eat em. If I can get em to land, all the watchin is done while they are on approach. That's all the good watchin I'm gonna get. Only thing left is to kill em for the table. 20 yards swimmin, 20 yards jumpin up, matters not to me just a dead bird on the strap. One of em won't have holes all through the breast though.


 decoying ! what you mean just sit there and watch um circle one time and leave? lol ,good point!


----------



## RUNNING BUDDY (Dec 21, 2010)

Back when I was a Green Wing, Dad had those rubber decoys with the lead ring in the bottom and when you set them in the water, the air would fill out the decoy. One morning when Dad was away from the blind(wait for it) a bunch of ducks landed in the spread and Mom stood up and took out about half of his decoys. He still won't let her live that one down.(Mom could out shoot most of us). Take your kids hunting there whole life and they will respect and honor you more everyday. I now enjoy returning the favor for my parents. "Sorry, I got a little emotional there"


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

capn said:


> I wish everyone would shoot their ducks on the water. We'd get a lot better decoying action since folks wouldn't be skybusting and educating them constantly. It's a lot easier to determine what is in good range when they are swimming. Plus you save a lot of meat. All of the pellets go to the head, wings, back instead of where the meat is.


Not thinking I agree completely with this. My experience has been that the flare is the best shot choice. Ever try to whack a cripple swimming? Yeah, splashes all round the duck, but he keeps swimming. They are a LOT smaller sitting on the water than spread out in the sky.

I do agree about the range being easier though, one thing I do is to place my robo ducks at 40 yards from the blind, out side edge of the spread. I tell the rookies, if they are inside the mojo, they are good to go.

For the record, I always let kids shoot a duck on the water during youth weekend. after that, they gotta shoot em off the water. If they land, I'd rather jump them anyway for the better target presented.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

"if it flys it dies, and if it just sits there.....it dies too"


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Marshman said:


> Not thinking I agree completely with this. My experience has been that the flare is the best shot choice. Ever try to whack a cripple swimming? Yeah, splashes all round the duck, but he keeps swimming. They are a LOT smaller sitting on the water than spread out in the sky.


Apples and.... apple pie I guess. First off, a crippled bird on the water is a different critter. It's tucking it's head down to protect it, trying to dive, trying to escape and swimming away from you so that you have no good look at the head. A duck that has just landed sticks it's head up as high as it can looking around giving a much better target, plus you can wait until they are broadside or swimming to you.

Second is mistakes that hunters make. Biggest mistake is using a shot size that is way too big. Number 2's are a terrible option. Number 6s are much better. And past 20 yards or so, the hunter needs to use steel shot's ability to skip to his advantage. Shoot beneath the bird. The top of the pattern hits the duck, the middle and bottom hit the water and skip into the bird providing a denser pattern and more liklihood of hitting the head. Do those two things, and cripples are very rare on water swatted birds inside of 35 yards with a 12 gauge. Much higher percentage crippled from fringe hits on flying birds.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

For sure the 6's are better for cripples, and lead ones be better yet. But not in my blind. You are right on the money about how to shoot cripples on the water, about where to aim. Ever notice how many guys MISS the whole bird on the water???? But no.... they NEVER flinched in their life!!! LOL!!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

reelbusy said:


> You had better shoot Blue quail on the ground or you most probably will never kill one.


X2 HAHAHAHA! Tough little boogers! Green to ya!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> We used to fish the Deep Hole and them Little Duckies would get too quiet. You'de here the loud crack of a .223 and them Duckies wood all get up. Then the blastin commenced... 12 guage after 12 guage. *Blam...Blam...Blam* they'd be flyin sideways over our heads!
> 
> Biggie


how could you distinguish between 223 , 22 250 or 308 ?  dang good hearin you must have.:rybka:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*cripples*



Marshman said:


> For sure the 6's are better for cripples, and lead ones be better yet. But not in my blind. You are right on the money about how to shoot cripples on the water, about where to aim. Ever notice how many guys MISS the whole bird on the water???? But no.... they NEVER flinched in their life!!! LOL!!


 i agree on your point of shooting on the water, missed a bunch of times! the best way i found is get down on your knee lower to the water the better.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

JDS said:


> If you're including dove, it is illegal to shoot them off of a power line.





aggiemulletboy said:


> Where do you see that? I would only think that would be the case if you are shooting across a property line, over a roadway, or from a roadway (which is illegal anyway).


If it's not illegal, it should be. Can you imagine the cost of fixing a power line that's been damaged by a load of birdshot, or even separated by a slightly off center .22?

Just like you probably shouldn't take a shot at a deer standing in front of an oil or compressed gas tank. I don't know if that's illegal or not, but it probably should be.

Disclosure- in a previous life, we used to pick birds off a power line with a pump-up BB gun, and it's not a memory I'm proud of.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Both places I used to guide had guide and hunter money pots every day for number and quality. Sorry to some of you, but if (actually tried not to let it happen as the moment just before is prime time) they did actually land we shot. And not only did we shoot, we did a 1 - 2 - 3 - shoot and tried to line up 2 if possible. 

I've always struggled with the sport part. I was taught that hunting was bringing food home and that meant killing. If you want to talk sport, then it was me against the animal and I wanted to win by the 10 run rule every time. 

If it is about the sport, quit killing all them spoonbills. They don't count.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

capn said:


> Shoot beneath the bird. The top of the pattern hits the duck, the middle and bottom hit the water and skip into the bird providing a denser pattern and more likelihood of hitting the head. Do those two things, and cripples are very rare on water.


Back during the Great Depression, my Dad, like most farm kids of the time, was under strict orders to only shoot when you could line up three ducks on the water. Still, some of these ducks often flew away.

Later he learned how to properly shoot ducks on the water from an old guide who came from a long line of market hunters. A duck on the water doesn't offer much of a lethal target. Their folded wings and back shed shot and the head and neck are tiny which is very hit or miss with larger shot. Like you said, you shoot about 12" under the bird in order to concentrate the shot pattern. Properly done, it rolls them every time!

Like most of you guys, I hunt for sport, and the food issue is secondary. I do enjoy wingshooting but I restrain myself to high percentage shots that are close up and I use an open choke to my advantage.

But truly, the claim that shooting a duck on the water is somehow unethical is very flawed. If you have called that duck in and managed to have it land in front of you, then you have mastered that bird and if you want to dispatch it on the water, more power to you.

What is really unethical is skybusting at every duck that swings past because you end up crippling as many birds as you bag. Most die unseen on the roost later on.

I will never criticize the guy in the next blind for taking water shots as long as he does it the right way. He can fire six shoots and go home early with his limit which is much better for me that having some idiot hang around shooting a couple of boxes of shells and messing up the hunting for everyone else.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Because we are on the subject, there is a widely spread misconception that in the state of Kansas, it's illegal to shoot a duck or goose that isn't in the air.

This issue got so heated on a forum once, that I called the head game warden in Kansas. He confirmed that their state laws dictate that is is illegal to shoot "gamebirds" on the ground. However, they exempt ducks and geese since they are "waterfowl", not gamebirds. They also exempt turkey by classifying them under the "big game" group.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Because we are on the subject, there is a widely spread misconception that in the state of Kansas, it's illegal to shoot a duck or goose that isn't in the air.
> 
> This issue got so heated on a forum once, that I called the head game warden in Kansas. He confirmed that their state laws dictate that is is illegal to shoot "gamebirds" on the ground. However, they exempt ducks and geese since they are "waterfowl", not gamebirds. They also exempt turkey by classifying them under the "big game" group.


Being that I learned to hunt bird in Kansas at the age of 7 I must agree with you whole heartedly. Quail will run along in front of you on the ground to keep from being shot. Pheasant will look you right in the eye sometimes and you gotta kick em up. They exempt turkeys because not many folks up there kill them. There are thousands of them walking through towns and such. One year we were headed up to the farm to do some pheasant/quail hunting and had to wait 15 minutes for the turkeys to cross the road. A whole prosession of em walked calmly and quietly right accross the street as everyone waited as if we were at a RR crossing. People from up there have that engrained in their heads. Don't shoot hen pheasant either.

Biggie


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

seabo said:


> how could you distinguish between 223 , 22 250 or 308 ?  dang good hearin you must have.:rybka:


Since its illegal to get Ducks up with a rifle and we kept hearing the report ever so often we belly crawled up over the levy and used our binoulars to hone in on the rifle. You could see it plain as day.

Biggie


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Legal yes but it's one of those "It just isn't done" things.

TH


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I grew up poor and hunting was a means of putting food on our table. Being that we were poor, we were told to make every shot count. There were plenty times that we would set up behind a briar patch and shoot doves over spilled grain. We'd wait until the ground was covered up with 'em and bust 'em right where they sat. None of that going through a box of shells and coming home with 8 birds! Did I mention there were eight of us younguns plus mom and dad. 
Funny thing is, as much as enjoyed hunting as a kid, I don't even own a gun now. Hunting has turned into a rich man's sport and even though I could afford it if I wanted to, I'd much rather fish. If it's meat I need, I've got 3 grocery stores within a mile from my house.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> Since its illegal to get Ducks up with a rifle and we kept hearing the report ever so often we belly crawled up over the levy and used our binoulars to hone in on the rifle. You could see it plain as day.
> 
> Biggie


 lol. binocolors ,, i'll be dang ,,, that definitly explains it , really i was thinkin walkers game ear, binocolors slipped rite by me... i already knew it was a legal hunt, never doubted that.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

texcajun said:


> I grew up poor and hunting was a means of putting food on our table. Being that we were poor, we were told to make every shot count. There were plenty times that we would set up behind a briar patch and shoot doves over spilled grain. We'd wait until the ground was covered up with 'em and bust 'em right where they sat. None of that going through a box of shells and coming home with 8 birds! Did I mention there were eight of us younguns plus mom and dad.
> Funny thing is, as much as enjoyed hunting as a kid, I don't even own a gun now. Hunting has turned into a rich man's sport and even though I could afford it if I wanted to, I'd much rather fish. If it's meat I need, I've got 3 grocery stores within a mile from my house.


Where do you buy your antlers ... ? My grocery is fresh out.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL Brother, lemme tell you, if we passed on a doe and my old man found out about it! Let's just say I would have had to become a vegetarian...



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Where do you buy your antlers ... ? My grocery is fresh out.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Where do you buy your antlers ... ? My grocery is fresh out.


Nice stack in front of Sarah Palin's parent's house...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> Unless nobody is watching.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You lose a heck of a lot of pellet energy punching through a folded wing....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

texcajun said:


> Hunting has turned into a rich man's sport and even though I could afford it if I wanted to, I'd much rather fish.


I have to respectfully disagree with this. Anyone can find a deer lease to fit their budget. Just depends on how bad you wanna go.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with this. Anyone can find a deer lease to fit their budget. Just depends on how bad you wanna go.


Indeed, but once they add a few prerequisites to the equation: can't be more than 2.5 hours from home, "required" allotment of game given to the hunter, specific ammenities, and the dancing girls ... they turn into a rich man's sport real fast.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Shame on them if they land in front of me.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

How else can I hit a dove...flying...are you kidding me? 

Ever seen me shoot? 

Wait till they land in a tree close to each other. A double is a double, is a double! :slimer: 30" barrel with a full choke is perfect for shooting them out of the trees over your hunting buddies.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Line em' up!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> You lose a heck of a lot of pellet energy punching through a folded wing....


Aim for the head.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sounds like mosta yall Neanderthals pee in the shower, too. sad3sm


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

kweber said:


> sounds like mosta yall Neanderthals pee in the shower, too. sad3sm


I pee on my toes to eliminate fungal infections.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Does this include skillet shootin a field of snow geese? or just ducks on the water. I hate the carp.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I frown on shootin a sitting duck. I never do it. Now I do occasionally shot one that is swimming. That is much more challenging!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Aim for the head.


 X2! Aim 1 inch over the head just like a turkey in the spring. Number 6 steel 1 inch over the head is lethal on swimming ducks out to 30 yards.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

kweber said:


> sounds like mosta yall Neanderthals pee in the shower, too. sad3sm





Fishin' Soldier said:


> I pee on my toes to eliminate fungal infections.


I too, also believe in prophylactic treatment for jellyfish stings on a regular basis. :tongue:

Only us geniuses that capitalize on prophylactic pee treatment and shooting/gathering easily harvested (roosted) food sources will survive.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> I too, also believe in prophylactic treatment for jellyfish stings on a regular basis. :tongue:
> 
> Only us geniuses that capitalize on prophylactic pee treatment and shooting/gathering easily harvested (roosted) food sources will survive.


too funny. green


----------

